# remito (de lavadero)



## jcr.meta

Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un instructivo sobre cómo enviar ropa al lavadero de un hotel. Dice "...y complete el *remito *sobre las prendas que colocó en las bolsas..."

"Remito" alude aquí al pequeño formulário donde el cliente indicará cuántos pantalones envía, cuántas faldas, medias, etc. Se me ocurren varias posibilidades en portugués, como "ficha", "formulário", "forma", pero me pregunto si existe algún nombre específico, ya que en mis búsquedas en la web no encontré nada.

Gracias de antemano.

Cecilia.


----------



## patriota

Se for um documento preenchido na recepção ou outro balcão de atendimento e um funcionário completá-lo com informações como o preço da lavagem e a previsão de entrega, pode dizer que é um _orçamento _ou uma _ordem de serviço_.

Sem essas informações, eu ficaria com _ficha _mesmo.

Observação: nunca usamos _forma/fôrma_ para falar de formulários.


----------



## Carfer

Exceptuando '_forma_', qualquer das outras serviria em Portugal.


----------



## jcr.meta

Obrigada, gente. Fico com "ordem de serviço".


----------



## gato radioso

E "pedido", poderia ser?


----------



## patriota

gato radioso said:


> E "pedido", poderia ser?


Sim, entenderíamos "Preencha o seu pedido". É possível combinar essa palavra com as outras: "Para fazer um pedido [de lavagem], preencha a ficha", "Anote o seu pedido no formulário", "O orçamento do meu pedido ficou caro demais, então desisti"...


----------



## gato radioso

patriota said:


> Sim, entenderíamos "Preencha o seu pedido". É possível combinar essa palavra com as outras: "Para fazer um pedido [de lavagem], preencha a ficha", "Anote o seu pedido no formulário", "O orçamento do meu pedido ficou caro demais, então desisti"...


----------



## Carfer

jcr.meta said:


> Obrigada, gente. Fico com "ordem de serviço".



No caso português, '_ordem de serviço_' não serviria na situação descrita. Entre nós, uma '_ordem de serviço'_ é, no âmbito da administração pública, das forças armadas e de outros entes públicos hierarquizados, uma publicação de natureza periódica proveniente da chefia do organismo com respeito à organização interna do serviço (movimentações internas de pessoal, promoções, organizações de turnos e outras questões burocráticas do estilo).


----------



## gato radioso

Em espanhol europeu "orden de servicio" é exactamente o mesmo, sendo um tecnicismo da administração pública e que fora de ela poucos conhecem. É um documento muito semelhante às "circulares".


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> No caso português, '_ordem de serviço_' não serviria na situação descrita. Entre nós, uma '_ordem de serviço'_ é, no âmbito da administração pública, das forças armadas e de outros entes públicos hierarquizados, uma publicação de natureza *não *periódica proveniente da chefia do organismo com respeito à organização interna do serviço (movimentações internas de pessoal, promoções, organizações de turnos e outras questões burocráticas do estilo).



Caro Carfer, creio que lhe faltou ali o *não. *


----------



## zema

En este hilo  _Nota fiscal fatura _ Adolfo, de Uruguay, mencionaba el _«remito»_ (en Argentina también le decimos así) que correspondería, más formalmente tal vez, a lo que en España denominan «albarán» y en Portugal, según la respuesta de Carfer, a una «guia de remessa».


----------



## gato radioso

Por estos lados del charco, un "albarán" es un documento que hace constar la entrega de un pedido que hiciste a un proveedor.


----------



## zema

gato radioso said:


> Por estos lados del charco, un "albarán" es un documento que hace constar la entrega de un pedido que hiciste a un proveedor.


Entiendo que albarán es lo mismo, o prácticamente lo mismo que remito. En Argentina al menos, es un documento sin valor fiscal y por ello se usa a veces de modo algo más informal que, por ejemplo, una factura, pero básicamente sirve para acompañar mercaderías en tránsito y como comprobante de su recepción.
En este caso, aunque no se trate rigurosamente de _mercaderías_ lo que está en tránsito sino de prendas a ser lavadas, creo que sería común por acá que el envío se acompañe de un detalle o lista pormenorizada de las prendas, realizado en un formulario de remitos, que servirá al huésped como comprobante de la entrega.


----------



## Carfer

alFarrob said:


> Caro Carfer, creio que lhe faltou ali o *não. *



Tem razão, '_periódico_' não é o termo apropriado, na medida em que pressupõe regularidade. As '_ordens de serviço_' são publicadas quando faz falta e há matéria para publicar. Sem embargo, há algumas que são bastante regulares. Creio que o Exército publica uma todos os meses e também creio que o mesmo sucede com o Comando-Geral da Guarda (nenhuma se chama _'ordem de serviço', _mas, materialmente, é isso que são_)_. E não sei se a prática ainda se mantém, mas antigamente havia a '_ordem do dia_' que era lida à tropa em parada. Ser '_do dia_' sugere alguma regularidade. (O sentido de '_ordem do dia_' evoluiu. Hoje a expressão evoca sobretudo a agenda de assuntos para discussão e deliberação numa assembleia). Mas na administração pública, realmente, as '_ordens de serviço_', tenham esse nome ou outro e ainda se emitam ou não (ponho a dúvida porque a obrigatoriedade de publicação da maioria dos actos administrativos no "Diário da República" lhes há-de ter retirado muita matéria) não obedecem a nenhuma regularidade estrita.


----------



## jcr.meta

Também me falaram "rol de roupas".


----------



## alFarrob

jcr.meta said:


> Também me falaram "rol de roupas".



Conheço a palavra *rol *de uma canção "Aldeia da Roupa Branca" muito popularizada por uma filme do mesmo nome de 1939.

"Água fria, da ribeira,
Água fria que o sol aqueceu,
Velha aldeia, traga a ideia,
Roupa branca que a gente estendeu.
Três corpetes, um avental,
Sete fronhas, um lençol,
Três camisas do enxoval,
Que a freguesa deu ao *rol*."

Aqui por Portugal a palavra, pelo menos para mim, soa a antiquada. Não sei se ainda será usada por alguém com esse sentido. Mesmo com o sentido geral de lista já se usa pouco pelo que me apercebo.


----------



## Carfer

alFarrob said:


> Aqui por Portugal a palavra, pelo menos para mim, soa a antiquada. Não sei se ainda será usada por alguém com esse sentido. Mesmo com o sentido geral de lista já se usa pouco pelo que me apercebo.



Para mim, não, porque o '_rol de testemunhas_' é coisa com que lidava no dia a dia até há bem pouco tempo. Mesmo fora do âmbito jurídico, ainda usamos o termo nalgumas expressões, como  _'um rol de asneiras/disparates_' (vide mais exemplos aqui um rol de - Tradução em inglês – Linguee), para indicar uma grande quantidade ou enumeração (não confundir com '_ror_', que tem o mesmo significado de grande quantidade e só difere numa letra, mas que tem etimologia completamente diferente). Entretanto, '_rol de roupas_' não me soa assim tão mal (lá está, pode ser só por deformação profissional, já que propendo a ver _'rol'_ como uma lista)


----------



## alFarrob

Carfer said:


> Para mim, não, porque o '_rol de testemunhas_' é coisa com que lidava no dia a dia até há bem pouco tempo. Mesmo fora do âmbito jurídico, ainda usamos o termo nalgumas expressões, como  _'um rol de asneiras/disparates_' (vide mais exemplos aqui um rol de - Tradução em inglês – Linguee), para indicar uma grande quantidade ou enumeração (não confundir com '_ror_', que tem o mesmo significado de grande quantidade e só difere numa letra, mas que tem etimologia completamente diferente). Entretanto, '_rol de roupas_' não me soa assim tão mal (lá está, pode ser só por deformação profissional, já que propendo a ver _'rol'_ como uma lista)



Eu conheço bem a palavra, mas não a oiço há muito tempo. Tenho sérias dúvidas que a grande maioria dos portugueses saiba o que significa. Nós já contamos algumas décadas,  eu também já vou nos 63, mas os mais novos não sei, não.


----------



## zema

Bueno, en el ámbito de la hotelería brasileña _«rol de lavanderia»_ parecería ser el nombre preciso para ese formulario, al menos según este cuaderno «Serviços de lavanderia» del _Curso Técnico de Hospedagem_ de la red e-Tec Brasil:



> *3.4 Procedimentos com relação às roupas dos hóspedes
> *
> As roupas de hóspedes que vão para a lavanderia precisam de procedimentos especiais. Nos apartamentos, deve haver à disposição um formulário chamado de *rol de lavanderia*, com uma relação dos serviços prestados pela lavanderia, com horários, condições de lavagem e maneira de encaminhar e receber a roupa. O rol pode ser preenchido pelo hóspede ou pela camareira.
> 
> Há, também, um saco especial, para roupas, com local para anotar, à caneta, o número do apartamento, a data e a identificação do hóspede.
> 
> Ao fazer a limpeza do apartamento, a camareira deve recolher o saco com as roupas sujas e conferir no rol o número do apartamento e as roupas relacionadas. Ver se o hóspede assinou o rol. Verificar os bolsos para ver se há algum objeto. Se houver, deve ser devolvido ao hóspede.
> 
> A terceira via do rol da lavanderia deve ficar com o hóspede, para o seu controle.
> A primeira e a segunda via irão juntas com o saco de roupa para a lavanderia.
> 
> Se houver alguma diferença entre o que está relacionado no rol e o que está no saco, a camareira deverá consultar a governanta, que irá entrar em contato com o hóspede.
> 
> As roupas só podem ser recebidas quando acompanhadas do rol. É preciso conferir as quantidades descritas no rol, separar as roupas por cores e marcar toda a roupa por andar, colocando o número do apartamento.


----------



## Ari RT

Em 7 anos de internato, enviando roupas à lavanderia sistematicamente, e mais 3 décadas viajando a trabalho, sempre chamei a lista de roupas de ROL. Nenhuma outra palavra me ocorre que remeta de forma precisa à ideia, no âmbito proposto.


----------



## patriota

Vivendo e aprendendo. Se ouvisse alguém falar do _rol _de uma lavanderia antes dessas explicações, pensaria que estavam falando do leque de serviços oferecidos.

Não me sinto tão mal, porque há pelo menos uma pessoa que até escreve artigos sobre hotelaria, mas também se confunde com a palavra e diz que o _rol _é o próprio saco:



> Por uma questão de comodidade (e de lucro para o estabelecimento), muitos hóspedes podem enviar peças de roupas para serem lavadas, passadas, ou lavadas e passadas na lavanderia do hotel. Para isso, *no apartamento existirá um saco plástico, chamado Rol de lavanderia*, onde serão colocadas as peças.
> 
> *Junto deverá ser afixada a listagem das roupas*, discriminando as peças, o serviço solicitado e o tipo de serviço – normal ou urgente, e informando se for o caso algum problema pré-existente na roupa.


----------



## Guigo

zema said:


> Entiendo que albarán es lo mismo, o prácticamente lo mismo que remito. En Argentina al menos, es un documento sin valor fiscal y por ello se usa a veces de modo algo más informal que, por ejemplo, una factura, pero básicamente sirve para acompañar mercaderías en tránsito y como comprobante de su recepción.
> En este caso, aunque no se trate rigurosamente de _mercaderías_ lo que está en tránsito sino de prendas a ser lavadas, creo que sería común por acá que el envío se acompañe de un detalle o lista pormenorizada de las prendas, realizado en un formulario de remitos, que servirá al huésped como comprobante de la entrega.



Neste caso, aqui no Brasil, chamamos de _romaneio_, porém seu uso é, quase estritamente, comercial e mercantil.


----------



## Ari RT

Também o "rol", nessa acepção, é jargão de um campo bastante específico. A maior parte das pessoas passa a vida sem precisar mandar roupas do dia-a-dia a uma lavanderia ou, quando muito, levando um terno ou vestido de cerimônia ao balcão (já não em um hotel), onde um funcionário conduz a burocracia, sem necessidade de que o cliente saiba o nome do papel a ser preenchido.



patriota said:


> Não me sinto tão mal, porque há pelo menos uma pessoa que até escreve artigos sobre hotelaria, mas também se confunde com a palavra e diz que o _rol _é o próprio saco:



Já me aconteceu de encontrar o formulário do rol impresso no próprio saco disponibilizado no quarto. Isso em hotéis pertencentes a grandes redes, para as quais a escala de fabricação do saco permite que esse pequeno luxo seja menos oneroso. Talvez a pessoa que escreveu isso tenha se acostumado a ver as duas coisas juntas.

Falando em formulário do rol, corro o risco de pleonasmo. Mas a palavra rol aponta etimologicamente para o inventário das peças, não para o seu suporte em papel. O rol é a listagem, não a lista. Por metonímia, o documento que enumera as peças de roupa passou a chamar-se também rol.
Veja-se, por exemplo, o passante que foi "arrolado" como testemunha em um procedimento judicial (incluído no rol, na relação de testemunhas). Ou o orgulho de ter no rol dos meus amigos a insigne figura do Dr. Fulano.


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe, quantos anos não ouço rol. Gostei de lembrar. É como minha mãe sempre disse.


----------

